# OFFSEASON 2015- Road to 600 lbs raw bench



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys, decided to start keeping a slight training journal again, it will be a long offseason and by documenting my training should keep things abit more interesting.

Im a competitive powerlifter, mainly raw bench but have competed (although) injured in full power meet. Best squat is 270kg and best deadlift 305kg.

This journal is all about the road from my current best competition raw bench press of [email protected] 119kg bodyweight, towards the elusive 272.5kg and joining the 600 lbs raw club.

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wednesday 15th July
Floor Press (25) 160x3 165x3 180x1
Incline Dumbbells 65+black band x 8
Dips 12 20x12 30x12 45x12 20x12 12
Overhead Cable 5x6
Biceps Curls 30x3x15 40x2x12
Face Pulls n delts

Thursday 16th July
Squat 180x3 190x1 200x1 60x3
Hack heels up 100x2x8
Lunges 70x2trips
Ham Curls s/s Leg extensions

Friday 17th July
Car Sprints
Ham Curls
Pulldowns

Sunday 19th July
Speed Bench 100x5x3 120x3x3
Overhead 95x5 85x5 80x5

Monday 20th July
Deadlift 200x3 220x1 240x1 140x8x1
BOR 100x3x8
Pullups 20x6 bw 2sets
Low Rows 110x10 130x10 160x8
Hamstrings sets of 10
Ab work

Wednesday 22nd July
Floor Press (50) 150,155x3 165, 170x1
Smith JM Press 80,100,120x8
Lazy Triceps 22.5x3x10
Pushdowns + Ropes
Pullups 15 12
Face Pulls
Barbell Curls

Thursday 23rd July
Box Squat 140,160x3 170,180x1
Hack Squat 110x2x8
Lying Ham Curls 5x12
Seated Ham Curls 4x10


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunday 26th July
Speed Bench 80x1x1 100x1x1 120x1x1 140x6x1 120x1x1 100x1x1 80x1x1
Strict Overhead 100x5 90x5 80x5
Machine Overhead 3x15
Side Laterals 3x12 single arm
Lazy Triceps 25x3x10


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Example of speed bench from last week, speed not the best at the moment

View attachment 113054


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in mate that's some great numbers man

Powerlifting in my opinion has got more interesting than bodybuilding , love watching dan green training etc , boss of bosses 2 looks like it's going to be some meet


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah agreed. Thanks to leaner more impressive to look at lifters like Dan Green, Eric Lilliebridge, Khudayarow etc its starting to get more appealing


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Monday 27th July
Deadlift 210x3 230x1 250x1 150x6x1
Bent over rows 110x3x6
Pullups 20kgx8 bw x 2x10
Low Cable Rows 4x12
Ham Curls 4x20
Plank 3sets 15secs


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wednesday 29th July
Incline 170x3 190x1 (15-20kg in tank) 140x1
Spoto Press 140x6 150x6 100x6
Lazy Triceps 30x3x10
Pushdowns 5sets
Back Machine 3sets
Biceps work


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thursday 30th July
Squats 160x3x4
Front Squat 120x5
Hack Squat 120x2x8
Hamstring Curls 10x20


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good lifts mate


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Friday 31st July
Overhead ext 4x15
Ropes 4x20
Pullups 10 10 8
Barbell curls 20x12 30x12 40x12 50x10 60x10 20x15
Conc Curls 3x8
Ham curls/leg ext 3x20


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

What fed do you lift in bud? That's a hell of a bench!


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Matt, lifted BPU last year, you were actually one of the refs for the 240 bench. Had a year or so out, working on weaknesses ready for 2016


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunday 2nd August
Speed Bench 100x1 120x1 130x1 140x5x1
Floor Press (50) 130x5x5
Shoulder and Triceps work


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Monday 3rd August
Deadlift 220x3 240x1 260x1 160x6x1
Bent Over Rows 120x8
Prone Pulls 60x10 75x9ds 40x12
Back Machine 3x10
Ham Curls 5x8 3x20


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wednesday 5th August
2 board 200x3 220x1
Spoto Press 160x6
Incline Dumbbells 70x10
Triceps and Upper back

going to take boards out of my rotation, groove is different, cant keep tightness and dont feel its helping. Switch it for Slingshot instead next time around


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wednesday 12th August
1 board press 200x3 220x1
Spoto Press 170x6
Chest Press 6sets 15
Prone Pulls 5x12


----------

